# Fischerreilehrgang in MG am 09.09.2008 wer fährt hin



## dc1981 (5. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,|wavey:

wer macht oder möchte den Fischerreischein in MG machen.
Die Anmeldung ist am 09.09.2008 um 19.00uhr in der Kleingartenanlage Alsbroich.

Wer fährt den hin???

Ich möchte den gerne auch mitmachen.:vik:
Mein Problem ist das ich im moment kein Auto habe :cund bis 18.30Uhr arbeiten muß.
Mit dem Bus brauche ich ca 1Std bis dort.
Vieleicht erbarmt sich jemand und kann mich mitnehmen.


LG Daniel


----------

